# What type of fish is this?



## Paradise_Moon (Aug 11, 2007)

I bought a fish about 3 weeks ago, and it's getting along very well with all my fish. I noticed that he is a little aggressive but for the most part he (or she) is very passive. The pet store told me it was a zebra botia but i don't think so because i have a zebra botia. Anyways, it's fast and i can't take a picture of it. but just to give you guys an idea, it's the fish in the backgrownd. It doesn't have wiskers, nor it's mouth is pointing down like botia fish, and it's not a Botia Robusta. any ideas?:question:


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

You are asking about the yellow and black fish, behind the loach? Does it stay at the bottom of the tank? 
Try again, to get a better shot of it.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Leporinus fasciatus? 

If so it will get big


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

I guess you meant Botia striata.


----------



## Paradise_Moon (Aug 11, 2007)

It likes to hang out towards the bottom, mostly in the cave area of my fish tank.


----------



## Paradise_Moon (Aug 11, 2007)

Mikaila31 said:


> Leporinus fasciatus?
> 
> If so it will get big


Yes! Thank you Mikaila. That is exactly it. I've been searching but alas, i found nothing. Thank you once again


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's a photo of Leporinus fasciatus. This fish grows to 12 inches, is known as a fin nipper and "bully" to smaller fish, and requires plant/vegetable food. It is also good at jumping out of tanks, so keep it well covered. But what size is your tank? This fish needs room, a tank of at least 4 feet in length is recommended. Fish stores too often have these fish as juveniles, they are very attractive, and aquarists not knowing what they are getting buy them; store staff sometimes don't have the knowledge to explain the difficulties.

Byron.


----------



## Paradise_Moon (Aug 11, 2007)

Byron said:


> Here's a photo of Leporinus fasciatus. This fish grows to 12 inches, is known as a fin nipper and "bully" to smaller fish, and requires plant/vegetable food. It is also good at jumping out of tanks, so keep it well covered. But what size is your tank? This fish needs room, a tank of at least 4 feet in length is recommended. Fish stores too often have these fish as juveniles, they are very attractive, and aquarists not knowing what they are getting buy them; store staff sometimes don't have the knowledge to explain the difficulties.
> 
> Byron.


Yeah, the fish store didn't know what it was. They called it a zebra botia. Anyways. I have a 60 gal show tank. he (or she) doesn't really hang out at the top. It stays at the bottom towards the caved areas. It'll come to the middle area of the tank when it feeds but rarely to the top. When i got it, it was semi-aggresive but only towards a bumble bee cichlid i have. I changed the rocks in the tank around so he is getting along with everyone. I noticed that just like cichlids, they are territorial. Supprisingly it allows all fish into it's territory as long as they are just passing by, with the exception of the cleaner fish. Cleaner fish hang out in his space and he doesn't seem to mind.


----------

